
Covid-19 way “before” 2019 (Google Fail) - cocoapuffs7
https://www.google.com/search?q=covid-19&source=lnt&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A1%2F1%2F1990%2Ccd_max%3A1%2F1%2F2000&tbm=
======
just-juan-post
Google is certainly broken.

Do some searches against Reddit and you will see the same thing: Posts that
are from 2018-2020 (according to Reddi) are marked as 2008 on Google.

Been happening for a few weeks now.

------
emayljames
To be fair, is maybe these pages servers setting bad date/timestamps.

~~~
rolandog
I checked my first result, and I think it's parsing the URL's address as a
date, instead of relying on the article's meta "DC.date.published" tag.

